# FreeBSD 8.1 amd64 on XenCenter 5.6.0 mouse and keyboard problem



## FrancisLee (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi All,

I've installed FreeBSD 8.1 amd64 on a XenCenter 5.6.0 host and I've installed gnome and xorg to have a desktop environment. However, after configuring xorg using these guides:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=4224

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html

I get the successful xorg test but starting the gdm on startup presents the login screen, but I can't move the mouse or use they keyboard. 

My guess is that FreeBSD mouse might not be properly supported on XenCenter, but this is just a guess. The mouse and keyboard are detected fine on dmesg and I can have a fully working system without the desktop but I need it.


----------



## FrancisLee (Jan 7, 2011)

Just an update on this. The keyboard works. I get into the Applications menu by pressing Alt+F1. Only the mouse doesn't move.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 7, 2011)

This says keyboard and mouse are supported.  Have you got dbus and hal enabled and started?  (Or just gnome_enable="YES").


----------



## SirDice (Jan 7, 2011)

Please post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log.


----------



## FrancisLee (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi wblock,

I already tried using both methods as suggested (hal and dbus enabled and only gnome_enable) but still no luck.


----------



## FrancisLee (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi SirDice,

The file seems so long. How can I post it without you having to scroll so far down?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 7, 2011)

Add it as an attachment or post it on pastebin.


----------



## FrancisLee (Jan 7, 2011)

*My Xorg log file*

Hi SirDice,

Please see the following pastbin file. http://pastebin.com/VEkZwnix


----------



## SirDice (Jan 7, 2011)

Please stop using *AllowEmptyInput*. It is not the correct way to disable the automatic addition of devices by HAL. The correct way is to use *AutoAddDevices*.


----------



## FrancisLee (Jan 7, 2011)

What is the correct setting for AutoAddDevices then SirDice? Should I turn it off?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 7, 2011)

That depends. If you want HAL to auto-detect your devices you can leave the default. You can also remove the mouse and keyboard settings from xorg.conf.

On the other hand, if you want to statically define your mouse and keyboard then you'd set *AutoAddDevices* to "false" or "off".


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 7, 2011)

FrancisLee said:
			
		

> I already tried using both methods as suggested (hal and dbus enabled and only gnome_enable) but still no luck.



For completeness: having the entries in /etc/rc.conf does not mean that they are running.  If you haven't restarted, you can use

`# service dbus start`
`# service hald start`

to start them.  Errors in the configuration can prevent either from starting, too.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 7, 2011)

FrancisLee said:
			
		

> What is the correct setting for AutoAddDevices then SirDice? Should I turn it off?



AllowEmptyInput, FreeBSD, and Xorg Input talks about this.

Basically, you have two choices:

1. use hal to autoconfig input.  Don't set AutoAddDevices, just leave it out.

2. Turn off AutoAddDevices, telling xorg-server to ignore hal.  InputDevice sections come from xorg.conf (it may autoconfig a default keyboard and mouse, too).  hal doesn't need to be running.  Some people even compile xorg-server without hal support, although it's not necessary.


----------



## FrancisLee (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks wblock and SirDice for the suggestions. I'll try them out later and give feedback about it.


----------



## FrancisLee (Jan 8, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> That depends. If you want HAL to auto-detect your devices you can leave the default. You can also remove the mouse and keyboard settings from xorg.conf.
> 
> On the other hand, if you want to statically define your mouse and keyboard then you'd set *AutoAddDevices* to "false" or "off".



Will it be enough to comment out just the InputDevice lines in the ServerLayout section for this?


----------



## FrancisLee (Jan 8, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> AllowEmptyInput, FreeBSD, and Xorg Input talks about this.
> 
> Basically, you have two choices:
> 
> 1. use hal to autoconfig input.  Don't set AutoAddDevices, just leave it out.



I get that this is the original setting. No luck.



			
				wblock said:
			
		

> 2. Turn off AutoAddDevices, telling xorg-server to ignore hal.  InputDevice sections come from xorg.conf (it may autoconfig a default keyboard and mouse, too).  hal doesn't need to be running.  Some people even compile xorg-server without hal support, although it's not necessary.



I tried this with the following settings in my xorg.conf:


```
Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier     "X.org Configured"
        Screen         "Screen0" 0 0
        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
        Option         "AutoAddDevices" "false"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Keyboard0"
        Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Mouse0"
        Driver      "mouse"
        Option      "Protocol" "auto"
        Option      "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection
```

logged-in as root, started X using startx and still no luck.


----------



## FrancisLee (Jan 8, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> That depends. If you want HAL to auto-detect your devices you can leave the default. You can also remove the mouse and keyboard settings from xorg.conf.



Tried this one SirDice but no luck. I removed the InputDevice lines on the ServerLayout section and deleted the keyboard and mouse InputDevice sections and still no luck. I first tried via service gdm restart and a system reboot but still no mouse.



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> On the other hand, if you want to statically define your mouse and keyboard then you'd set *AutoAddDevices* to "false" or "off".



I tried this one by adding it in my xorg.conf configuration and a guide that I found which states to use the sysinstall mouse configuration utility to configure the mouse. The mouse is being detected as:


```
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: model IntelliMouse Explorer, device ID 4
```

So I manually configured it with the following settings:


```
# -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Sat Jan  8 09:54:10 2011
moused_port="/dev/psm0"
moused_type="intellimouse"
moused_enable="YES"
```

Still no luck.


----------

